# Sig P220ST gun cleaning question



## MJP (Aug 3, 2009)

I'm picking up my piece this Thursday and will take it straight to an indoor shooting range. I'm planning to take 200 rounds with me and have a lot of fun with it. This is my first handgun and I was wondering what type of product to use to clean my gun after the range. Is there a particular brand you guys use?

Thanks,

MJP :target:


----------



## MauiWowie22 (Jun 19, 2009)

any cleaner I can find that is cheap!
to lube I use Slide Glide...


----------

